# HomePod 24bit-96kHz



## celtik44 (14 Décembre 2017)

Juste pour savoir si le HomePod sera compatible 24bit-96kHz ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Décembre 2017)

Le HomePod diffuse soit la musique reçue en WiFi d'AppleMusic,
soit la musique que tu lui envoies en airplay2. 

Le fonctionnement d'airplay fait que le HomePod se moque du format de la musique initiale car c'est l'émetteur qui va convertir en format Apple lossless et l'envoyer au HomePod sous ce format.


----------



## Anthony (15 Décembre 2017)

celtik44 a dit:


> Juste pour savoir si le HomePod sera compatible 24bit-96kHz ?



Apple n'a pas communiqué tous les détails sur AirPlay 2, donc pour le moment, on peut partir du principe qu'il sera 16/48 comme AirPlay 1. Et comme il est principalement conçu comme une sortie Apple Music, qui diffuse en 16/48… (Insérer ici mon blabla habituel sur l'intérêt incroyablement limité du 24/96, et le manque total de logique des gens qui veulent à la fois une enceinte mono avec ampli et DSP intégré _et_ du _lossless._)


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2017)

Pour garder la compatibilité avec les récepteurs AirPlay 1 (dont les Airport express), j'espère quant à moi, que le format ALAC de diffusion Airplay2 restera en 16/44


----------



## Anthony (15 Décembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour garder la compatibilité avec les récepteurs AirPlay 1 (dont les Airport express), j'espère quant à moi, que le format ALAC de diffusion Airplay2 restera en 16/44



Peu importe : déjà actuellement, un fichier « haute résolution » (24/48, 24/96 ou 24/192) est downsamplé en 16/44 en AirPlay.


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> Peu importe : déjà actuellement, un fichier « haute résolution » (24/48, 24/96 ou 24/192) est downsamplé en 16/44 en AirPlay.



Oui c'était le sens de ma première reponse, mais ce que je n'aimerais pas c'est qu'Airplay 2 utilise une fréquence de sampling autre et que les récepteurs AirPlay 1 ne soient plus compatibles (je doute qu'Apple mette à jour ses bornes Airport Express)


----------



## iBaby (26 Juin 2018)

Franchement, le 24-bit je peux m’en passer. J’ai pas mal de fichiers hi-res, je perçois un peu la différence, mais celui équivalent au CD (16/44,1) est un bon standard. Avec une pièce ayant une bonne acoustique, le plaisir est là. Je comprends que AirPlay 2 reste sur ce standard. Mais je comprends moins bien que Apple Music soit autant à la traîne avec son AAC. Peu de plaisir musical, selon les musiques, auxquelles la compression audio enlève de l’air en plus à la compression dynamique dont les albums sont variablement dotés. Du coup, le son est souvent sourd sur Apple Music, le mix maison n’y fait rien, tandis que AirPlay en local ou via un Qobuz, un Tidal, lève un voile, chasse une impression de lourdeur. Le streaming, c’est pas cher. Apple Music, c’est cheap. Il y a des raisons commerciales à brider la qualité du streaming. Et il y a des stratégies de marché à cantonner AirPlay 2 à la qualité juste supérieure, le standard 16/44, afin de ne pas creuser l’écart. Mais libérez le streaming, faites d’Apple Music l’équivalent d’une lecture FLAC/ALAC en AirPlay, et vous verrez Apple déchaîner la hi-res sur AirPlay 2 (ou 3), et je ne suis pas contre.


----------

